# Extremely foamy poop in 3 week old



## maryjane (Jul 13, 2004)

My DD is 3 weeks, 2 days. At first, her BF was totally normal -- yellow and seedy. On Saturday, it got darker yellow, almost brownish, with some mucus and no seeds. I worried she might be fighting a virus, or perhaps a dairy allergy. (My 3 yo had a dairy and soy allergy, diagnosed by the bloody, mucusy, green diapers he had starting about this same time. It took about 6 weeks to clear up with him and I stayed off dairy until he was about 14 months.)

She also started acting much fussier and more uncomfortable during the day/night. By Tuesday, the color of her poo was back to normal yellow, but still no seeds. The last three days, her poo has been totally normal in color and smell, BUT it's coming out as full-on foam. It reminds me of those foamy soap dispensers. It doesn't seem to bother her when she's pooing, but she does still seem gassier than normal.

I know that foamy GREEN poos can indicate fore/hind milk imbalance, and I do have an abundance of milk (she often coughs/sputters and frequently has the hiccups). But it's that normal mustardy yellow in color and I only nurse on one side per feed. Plus, if she wants to nurse again within say an hour or two, I'll put her back on the same side. So I'm really not sure what to think. Any ideas?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Honestly? I'd stop watching poo so closely before you drive yourself nuts.

http://www.drjaygordon.com/developme...ricks/poop.asp

There are so many variations in a baby's poop, based on what you've eaten, how often they're nursing on any particular day, viruses they've been exposed to and are fighting off, etc. As long as baby has started gaining weight at a reasonable rate, and appears healthy, I wouldn't worry about it so much.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you, Llyra. I am seriously obsessed with poo ever since my second son's dairy allergy. He had blood and mucus in his poo for 3 weeks before I could get anyone to take me seriously. Checking those diapers became the bane of my existence.

But DS2 is not DD1. So you're right... I need to take a step back! That foamy stuff is W.E.I.R.D. but she is gaining like crazy. And babies are gassy little creatures, so I probably shouldn't read so much into that either!

Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I would take blood in poop very seriously, too. I'm with you there!







My DS also had bloody stools because of dairy, so I know how that is. But I also know from my girls that even kiddos with no allergies will sometimes have foamy poos, and really runny poos, and unusually solid ones, and funny-colored poos, and that if you try to discern the cause of each one, you'll start to get a little um, well, odd.









Glad I could help!


----------

